# dos network



## poulain (Nov 8, 2002)

i am running "msdos client network " on a 486 dx 40Mhz . it is connected to a routeur wich is connected to a pentium800Mhz running windows Me . The ping is working. i want to access a shared file on the windowsMe computer. how is it possible? thanks.


----------



## poulain (Nov 8, 2002)

and when i type: "net use \\ipadressoftheMecomputer\sharedfolder" ,i get: "the computer name specified in the network path cannot be located".
and when i type:"net use" , i get : "there are no entries in the list" .
and when i type: "net view" , i get :"the list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available".
But the ping works.
any help welcome


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

if ping works your msdos client network software is providing a TCP/IP stack for DOS. However, I don't believe it will provide NetBeui and NetBios support. Not sure what to suggest...I've never heard of of a NetBeui client for DOS (e.g. what you'll need to access a MS Windows Network)


----------



## poulain (Nov 8, 2002)

maybe it is a problem with the "lmhost." file. i made an entry for the adress and name of the winme computer but it didn´t help. should i make an entry for the router?
beside that , here is the main part of the system.ini of the c:\net on the 486computer: 
[network]
directhost=yes
sizworkbuf=1498
filesharing=no
printsharing=no
autologon=yes
computername=castle
lanroot=C:\NET
username=goblin
workgroup=mshome
reconnect=yes
dospophotkey=N
lmlogon=0
logondomain=mshome
preferredredir=full
autostart=full
maxconnections=8
maxnwsess=8


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

oh wait...duh...I should have read closer...
Just to clarify...you have a *router* between the two computers? Are you sure it's not a hub? A router will not work as NetBeui is a non-routable protocol. If you have a hub, then it should see it whether or not TCP/IP is working.


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

poulain: if you can ping between the DOS client and the Me machine, you have IP connectivity, however, as you have probably figured out by now, there is some problem with your MS Networking setup.

It depends on the router whether or not NET VIEW will show you anything. What kind of router is it, how are the two machines connected, and what are their IP addresses, masks and gateways?

Don't install NetBEUI! Don't put anything in the LMHosts or Hosts file just yet.

It's a long time since I've used Client for DOS, so I'm a bit rusty on the setup, but I believe that you should make the following changes to system.ini

filesharing=yes 
printsharing=yes


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

enabling the filesharing and printsharing flags is for the machine on which you are configuring client for dos. It should not be necessary to access the network.

However, I don't recall client for dos supporting NetBios over TCP/IP...I thought it used NetBeui? If I'm right, then this will never work...as you can't route NetBeui.


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

cpuhack.com: I used to use "Client for DOS" on old Compaq Sniffers, to transfer the capture files across the network, usually to a shared folder on my laptop. I used TCP/IP, and always set up the client for DHCP. 

Enabling file and print sharing will cause the DOS node to advertise to the Master Browser, and while it may not be absolutely necessary for sending files to the Me machine, it will simplify troubleshooting. That's the way I usually set it up.

If the router is a typical residential model, the machines are much more likely to be connected via switch ports (i.e. Layer 2), so the routability of NetBEUI is not an issue.


----------



## cpuhack.com (Apr 25, 2002)

Okie dokie...but...aren't we just guessing until we find it out of it's a residential router or a Cisco Catalyst? ;-)

It's been soooo long since I've seen this thing! Memories... ;-)


----------



## poulain (Nov 8, 2002)

the ethernet card driver was the wrong one. i have changed it . everything is ok. the dos computer can access the files of the Me computer. Now i want that the Me computer can access the dos computer. but the Me computer doesn´t see the dos computer. It is because the routeur is blocking since the Me computer uses broadcast node diffusion. in my opinion one solution is to edit the lmhost file on the Me computer . wich node type should i use on the Me computer so that it uses the lmhost file? and how do i modify it?
that is the point where i am for now .
electronical thanks.


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

poulain: Please tell us the manufacturer and model of the router.

Also, make the following changes to system.ini 

filesharing=yes 
printsharing=yes

Enabling file and print sharing will cause the DOS node to advertise to the Master Browser. i.e. it will be seen by the other machine(s).

You'll have to share something on it too, and I don't remember how to do that.

Windows Networking peer nodes establish their type during browser election, you shouldn't need to change it. Also, by default the LMHosts file is used first for Windows name resolution.


----------



## poulain (Nov 8, 2002)

the routeur is a nexland "isb2lan-s4"

the windows me computer uses dhcp for wins resolution

the dos computer is registered as "host-2" in the dhcp table of the routeur, with its ipadress and its adapter hardware adress.

can someone help me to find the key of the registry that i must modify to change the node type (from broadcast to broadcast+ i think or to hybrid , i don´t know, so that the lmhost file is being read)

i have enabled file sharing on the dos computer but it doesn´t help the problem 

and can someone tell me if " lmhosts. " (with no extension and plural ) is the correct name for the lmhost file?

i hope it is not a windows Me browsing specific problem.


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

Thanks for the info poulain, it was very helpful.

First thing, your router is a two port device (1 LAN, 1 WAN), with a 4 Port hub on its LAN side, so there is no routing going on between the PCs on the LAN.

Next, here are several articles about node type and forcing it. You shouldn't have to do this, though. The hosts and lmhosts files, if present and in the PATH, are automatically read first.

Finally, everything that you wanted to know about lmhosts (yes that is the correct name), but were afraid to ask.

You should find the NBTSTAT command useful in troubleshooting this problem.

Best of luck!


----------



## poulain (Nov 8, 2002)

subnet: thanks for the instructive help adresses.
i have other questions:

1) i am asking myself if this is normal:
on the dos computer, when i type ipconfig , the computer says:
lease issued : monday nov 19 09:41
lease expiry: LEASE EXPIRED on monday nov 19 10:41
lease length: 1 hour

is it normal that the lease is from 1 or 2 days ago and that it is already expired? i thought the lease should be active...

2)is c:\windows\ the correct directory to put the lmhosts file in? or is it c:\windows\system332\ ?

3) the path is c:\windows;c:\windows\command 
is it ok?

4)is it normal too that there is no "lmhost"lookup activation option in the properties of "tcp/ip-ethernetcard" ?


----------



## Subnet Mask (Oct 14, 2002)

poulain: you've obviously been very busy!

Answer 1: Yes an hour is short for the DHCP lease time. The duration is something that the DHCP server, which is in the router, sets when it grants the lease on the address. I would expect the lease duration to be the same on the Me machine.

The reason that date and time you see has passed must be a function of the date and time setting on either the DOS PC or the router. The lease should show that it is active at the present time.

2: The hosts and lmhosts files, if they exist should be in the c:\windows directory on a windows machine, and the c:\net directory if you only have DOS client. They will work in any folder in the path, but it's better to observe the convention for ease in finding the files later.

3. This is the default path for a Win 9x/Me machine. The OS knows to look in windows\system, windows\system32, etc., for program components such as DLLs.

4. It is normal if you don't have an NT base OS (NT, W2K, XP). The NT IP stack will let you disable lmhosts lookup.

Now a question for you, I need help translating a short phrase from French to English. If you can help, please send me a private message or e-mail. You would do either of these from my profile. Thanks!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

If I may add my humble 2 pennies here...

Noticed this from the post...



> "net use \\ipadressoftheMecomputer\sharedfolder"


I think it should be...
*net use drive letter \\ipadressoftheMecomputer\sharedfolder*

Ie: net use t \\ipadressoftheMecomputer\sharedfolder

It won't map unless a drive letter is specified, and note the space between the drive letter and \\...


----------



## malok (Jun 22, 2003)

to enable file/printer sharing in your dos box you need a file called WG1049.exe from microsoft to update your MsNet installation Here's the whole description Howto do it HTH....


----------

